# The cost of a salt water tank



## quizzing (Nov 9, 2007)

So I"m looking into getting a salt water tank going, so I was wondering if anyone knew the price to say get a 90 gallon tank going with a reef, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2007)

Depends on a lot of factors. What kind of lighting, filtration, how much liverock, livesand, what kind of corals, etc. Its an almost impossible question to answer but I can tell you that it will not be cheap. Expect to spend a few thousand to get it going.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, to get it finished, anyway. To get it going correctly you can expect to spend about $1.25 per gallon. You can try to cut some corners, but the most surefire way to FAIL miserably as a reefkeeper is to try to get by on the cheap. There is a reason it costs so much, and you'll quickly learn that when it comes to saltwater, you tend to actually get what you pay for.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

$1.25 per gallon? Fish only T.O.S.? Try like $6.00 to $10.00 per gallon.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

??? setting up a 100 gallon tank for 125$ doesnt seem right. im with damon, its going to be a great deal more than that.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sorry, my bad. I was assuming a few things I probably shouldn't have.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Sorry, my bad. I was assuming a few things I probably shouldn't have.


And we know where that leads dont we?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> Sorry, my bad. I was assuming a few things I probably shouldn't have.


im assuming you assumed the tank and certain other main peices of equipment were already accounted for?


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Saltwater aquaria keeping is an expensive hobby and we all know that. They can run you thousnds of dollars depending on what you want plus the upkeep & maintaining a SW tank.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

here are just some rough numbers, it depends on a lot of variables... but this will at least give you an idea. 
Drilled Tank and Stand= 600-700
Sump and pump= 350
135 pounds of Live Rock = 700
Good Protein skimmer= 200+
Bucket of salt= 50
Lighting= 250-1000

SO for your basics its ranging from 2150-3000. again, depends on ALOT of other stuff, but there ya go.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, I was assuming that he already had the tank, a couple of filters, some basic lighting..basically just converting a tank from fresh to salt. I figured a hydrometer, some salt, some aragonite and some livesand. I make my own skimmers so I often forget that other people buy those, and I also forgot how much people tend to grossly overpay for rocks throughout most of the country.

Also, I DID say "get it going" and not "get it finished." LOL!

Oh, finally, I was thinking wholesale instead of retail, since most of the tanks I've ever set up were done for below retail. 

I guess it depends on a person's personal situation. A do-it-yourselfer with a lot of skill and knowledge, who happens to live in the right area, and has a lot of reefkeeping friends, can certainly build a reef for a LOT less than someone without these advantages. I'm sure that most of us, if we really tried and were not concerned with how much TIME it would take, could make a nice 100 gallon system _from scratch_ for under 1000 bucks. Most of us are in a bigger hurry than that, though...

Anyway, Quizzing, these other guys are right; to build a complete reef that will work and thrive, you can expect to spend a big wad of cash. Huge. 2000 bucks wouldn't be unexpected for a tank of 90 gallons.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

TheOldSalt said:


> I guess it depends on a person's personal situation. A do-it-yourselfer with a lot of skill and knowledge, who happens to live in the right area, and has a lot of reefkeeping friends, can certainly build a reef for a LOT less than someone without these advantages.



i know i set up my 46 bow brand new for around the same price as my 120 used. learned where its ok to cut corners, where to find quality used goods (local reef club) you can definatly do it for way under what most people say, but to buy everything new, its gonna cost, look into used tanks/equipment, you can get some great deals if your in the right place at the right time.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

To get a 90 going anywhere from a few hundred to a few thousand. The best bet is to scour the papers, craigs list, local clubs, and ebay and try to find one from someone getting out.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Down here in Hurricane Alley it's easy and cheap to start a reeftank. Just wait until a storm hits, then read the papers. There's always ads aplenty for equipment, critters, rocks etc.. for dirt cheap. Cheeeeeep. Want 150 lbs of good gulf of mexico rock ( _some of the best there is on earth_ ) for 100 bucks or less? The Thrifty Nickel is your best friend!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll have to remember that TOS ... Thanks for the tip.


----------



## rayzerray (Jan 18, 2008)

Its gonna cost you at least a minimum of $2000 plus fish


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Look at the date on the thread. This question was asked back in November. I highly doubt its an ongoing question right now. From now on, PLEASE check how old the thread is before posting. Unless you have something very enlightening to say, please don't bring back old threads.


----------



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

My ninety galloon cost about 4000 with live rock but with out the fish and reef


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

please read the post directly abve yours, milan'22.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just ordered a 90 gallon drilled tank. $250 that's a start....


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

What i find funny is the individual who started this thread hasn't even posted since november.

On a different note i thought i would let you all know that i just bought 3 drilled used 75 gallon tanks for 20 US dollars each.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

No Fair!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Aaarrrrrrggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!


----------



## LouBx (Feb 15, 2008)

yo off topic but i gotta say Ice, your profile pic is awsome..nun guns,,haha


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well for me to start up a 3g it cost me 120 to start. that is LR and LS abd tank.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah i spent over 1000 to get my aquapod going.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Like Old Salt said don't go the cheap route. Of course there are cheaper products that work better then the pricey stuff just do alot of research. I now wish I saved up about 150 more and got a 29 biocube. Also take it slow. Don't rush. I've seen many peoples tank crash because they add fish the 1st week of no cycle then a week later everything is dead.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

personaly i say dont go with any of the biocube junk. just go with a normal rectangle aquarium and get all ur other stuff speratley. the only premade thing with all the stuff i wud recomend is a 32 gallon red sea max


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

The RSM is nice but to much for the average reef keepin IMO. Plus Biocube is a nice product. This is a debate no one will ever win. I say just go with what you like. But once again research the product before you buy it.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

very true. the reason i like ractangle tanks is cuz ur fish ahve more room to swim horizontaly


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> very true. the reason i like ractangle tanks is cuz ur fish ahve more room to swim horizontaly


That is true. I was going to turn my 55g to reef. The I called LFS store and asked how much LR was and they told me 8 bucks a pound. If I got all LR and 60 pounds of it it would cost me 480. So I decided to go planted plus I like planted better.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

lol. you just have to remember, sw and fw are two very different worlds


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

ya i know. But salt is to much for me lol


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya. i really wanted to get a sump for mine, but i couldnt. not enoughg room or skills  its so much easier with one though. you can use it for so many things(quarentine tank for some fish, a section for your frags if you have any and dont want to make a frag tn=ank, a place for macro algae,ect.)


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> ya. i really wanted to get a sump for mine, but i couldnt. not enoughg room or skills  its so much easier with one though. you can use it for so many things(quarentine tank for some fish, a section for your frags if you have any and dont want to make a frag tn=ank, a place for macro algae,ect.


Ya a heater to. You can make one for like 20 bucks a 10g tank buy some glass and silocone.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

ya, but dont forget bying pumps ect. plus my tank isnt drilled. if i wanted to i could change my mind cuz all i have is the tank and lights,and the lights adjust size, but im not sure what to do. plus im not good with my hands. im better with my feet


----------

